# Removing flowers



## matt2019 (Jul 4, 2020)

Removing flowers is brutal. Been 3 hours straight of removing flowers from my island and I’ve removed well over 1000 total. It’s insane. I wish I didn’t let it get that bad, but I want to redesign my town completely. I wish we didn’t need a shovel for it


----------



## FishHead (Jul 4, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Removing flowers is brutal. Been 3 hours straight of removing flowers from my island and I’ve removed well over 1000 total. It’s insane. I wish I didn’t let it get that bad, but I want to redesign my town completely. I wish we didn’t need a shovel for it


Yeah then your shovel keeps breaking. In the end it was worth it and with all those extra flowers I gave them away. In the future if you don't feel like doing by yourself you can hire someone on dodo business class to help you.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep. It's a real pain. Next time, to make things quicker, bring a garbage can, a craft table and customization kits with you.

You can just drop the DIY table and trash bin near you, then dig the flowers and quickly dispose of them. Customizing your shovel to prevent it from breaking to avoid the hassle of crafting a new one or buying another.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah it was painful to throw away so many hybrids but they were literally taking over my town and you can't landscape over them :/ If you need to terraform but want your flowers the best bet is place them on the beach until you're done as they can't spawn on the beach.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 4, 2020)

I've been doing this for two days. By the time you sell the flowers, enough time pass that they would have spawned more. I've been tossing them in the trash can now. You could also recruit someone to help you dig. A friend or someone here would good ratings.


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't have _loads_ of flowers, but even I get annoyed when it seems like a couple dozen appear overnight.

There should be something like the watering can, but it's weed/flower killer instead. You'd just sprinkle some over the weeds or flowers you want gone, and the next day they've disappeared.


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 4, 2020)

The worst part is you can't store them in your storage, you have to either trash them, sell them to someone or find somewhere to dump all the ones you want to keep. I have a section on my island dedicated to flowers im never gonna actually use to decorate but just cant find anywhere else for.
The digging for me isnt as much of an issue honestly, its the storage.


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

I currently have the exact same problem and I am working on it, digging up flowers and putting down fences, tiems and invisible paths just to prevent the flowers from having anywhere to spread. I've dumped so many hybrids into the dropoff box and garbage can but at this point I just don't care anymore... make them end



Rosch said:


> Customizing your shovel to prevent it from breaking to avoid the hassle of crafting a new one or buying another.



How often would you do that? Does it reset the durability entirely?


----------



## R. Planet (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> I currently have the exact same problem and I am working on it, digging up flowers and putting down fences, tiems and invisible paths just to prevent the flowers from having anywhere to spread. I've dumped so many hybrids into the dropoff box and garbage can but at this point I just don't care anymore... make them end
> 
> 
> 
> How often would you do that? Does it reset the durability entirely?


 Yeah inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah, digging up all my flowers and trees is legitimately anxiety inducing. I always carry a work bench and a bunch of customization kits to reset my tool durability but even that adds a layer of awareness (thus stress) to a process that I would prefer to be mindless and automated. The knowledge that there is no way to bypass this stress because all tools break, even the gold ones, really doesn't help!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 4, 2020)

Mick said:


> How often would you do that? Does it reset the durability entirely?


Not the person you quoted, but yes it resets the durability to full. iirc regular shovels have something like 50 uses before breaking, but when my town was infested, I would customize it after each full inventory of flowers to be safe.


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Not the person you quoted, but yes it resets the durability to full. iirc regular shovels have something like 50 uses before breaking, but when my town was infested, I would customize it after each full inventory of flowers to be safe.



Thanks a lot! Guess I'll do that too!


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 4, 2020)

I know that pain so well. I've taken to keeping my flowers all corralled by the beaches so I have more control while I work on layout. Not to mention a transparent path can help keep them from spreading.


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

oof i feel this. i’ve been putting off moving/getting rid of flowers for ages as i have so many and i just know trying to deal with it all will be tedious af lmaoo c’:


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

I hate that the shovel breaks so often when removing them, I think It took me about 2 hours to get rid of most of my flowers I don’t need


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 5, 2020)

If you could get a friend to help out, it might make it less grueling and if they're ones you don't want, place trash cans everywhere. I'm gonna hafta do that with one of my pals.


----------



## Bohemia (Jul 5, 2020)

I take my wheelie bin in my inventory.  I can't be bothered to sell them.  Stupid rain makes it worse!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2020)

I took a trashcan around with me for the normal flowers to throw them away, but for the hybrids I moved the ones I need to the beach with my boyfriends help. Now I just need to slowly add the flowers back as I continue to redesign my island.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 5, 2020)

I think I'm just going to hire somebody to help with me at this point . The rain has made my flowers go crazy.


----------



## nageki (Jul 5, 2020)

absolutely SAME i've just put my nice hybrids all on the beach for storage until i'm done laying out my island! then they'll be allowed back on the grass. but for now they're banished to the sand.

seeing everyone else have the same problem makes me legitimately wish there was some kind of equippable item like...gardening gloves? that allowed you to just pick up the entire plant like in earlier games - not only would it save shovel uses but it'd be about 3x less time-consuming than having to DIG so many HOLES EVERYWHERE aaahhhh helpppp


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2020)

I know  that pain. I wanted to make a wide field of all hybrids, now I have to remove them all .....


----------



## Imbri (Jul 5, 2020)

I went through this a while back. Now, I do "maintenance" every morning, digging up new buds. With all the rain my island has been having (nearly every day), there are always new spawns.

I drop them in the box outside Nook's when I pass by. It does take some doing to get to manageable levels, but fortunately, keeping it there isn't so tough. Good luck!


----------

